# Matanzaz Inlet



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

Trip 5-7-10

11 Flounder to 4lbs.
and 1 Barracuda 

Pics in Gallery>


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Nice haul on the flounder,did you catch the cuda in the inlet or off the beach from a boat?
There was a 8' hammerhead hanging around about 4 days ago in the inlet.


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

Thats a tasty trip. Awesome 'Cuda man.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice mess of fish. Did you catch all them yourself? Hope not. Flounder regs are 10 per day 12" min. size.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Looks like he had help.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

seajay said:


> Nice mess of fish. Did you catch all them yourself? Hope not. Flounder regs are 10 per day 12" min. size.


Yes- i had the little guy w me.

Think the smallest was 14"


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Is 'cuda edible?. I caught quite a few of them in the past, but released them. BTW, how do you cook them?, any good?.


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

Yes they are edible and some has mentioned it was some of the best fish they have ever eaten, however, it comes with a cost. The Barracuda has some type of thing where you can get sick from eating the bad ones. I am not too certain what eactly it is that causes the sickness. maybe someone can chime in on that. Also, I was told by a fisherman when we were fishing in Mexico that if you cut the liver out and taste it, if it has an acid taste to it, its bad. But if it tastes sweet then its fine to eat.........Sorry but that is a taste test I will always pass on. LOL


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

You can eat cuda but I'll pass. :--|


----------



## dpduke5 (Oct 29, 2008)

I caught one in Jamaica while on my honeymoon. I was told that the locals would throw it on top of an ant pile... If the ants that started eating it died then it would make you sick; if the ants started eating it and didn't die they would cook the fish and eat it.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Barracuda Gone Bad: Ciguatera Fish Poisoning

Barracudas may harbor ciguatoxin.*The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) places barracuda at the top of its list of predatory fish consumers ought to avoid. This is because large, predatory fish that live near reefs, like barracudas, have a greater chance of passing along ciguatera fish poisoning. As its name implies, the poisoning is caused by a substance called ciguatoxin. Though ciguatera fish poisoning can stir up a highly uncomfortable spectrum of symptoms, it's rarely fatal.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Thanks*

As far as Cuda it tastes like grouper all white meat.
As far as Poison those are the reef fish from carribean.
Caught local since they dont migrate they are OK"

Have eaten them for years.


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

When I lived in Lake Worth, there was an old man that ate cudas, but only the little ones he caught around the inlets. Said they were delicious.

I suspect there are some factors to consider here. Like is it worth the chance to develope a dibilitating disease that lingers. Also, where the fish is located also plays a role as to what amount of the poison a fish has. Then there is the size. If he is large, he probably has more of the poison in his system.

I hear it starts when little fish eat colorful coral, then the cuda eats those fish and builds up the levels of poison, then you eat the cuda and shazamm. I also hear that amberjack can have the same posion in their system. 

Probably best to experiment on a little one about 14" or so, and that is caught close to shore. DON"T EAT THE BIG ONES CAUGHT FISHING OFFSHORE.


----------

